# Why does college make me so angry and unmotivated?



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I understand that I need college to better my life, I understand that i have assignments I need to do but I'm always avoiding them. I have no interest or motivation to do any assignments. It just makes me so angry... every time I even try to look at my assignments they just make me angry. I look at it and think "Wow this is so stupid" and I just don't want to do it..

I tried programming but had no interest or motivation to do it so now I'm pretty sure I'm failing that. I was working decently hard on my pre-algebra classes but was receiving bad grades anyway and I felt so angry about it. After that point I lost all motivation this semester... No idea what is going to happen to my financial aid now I feel like I completely ****ed up already. 

Why am I so rebellious and dead set on going against the crowd? I honestly don't understand what my issue is but I've always been this way. I feel that I'm capable of succeeding but for some reason I'm not feeling motivated to do it..


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I've felt like this all semester long, just doing the bare minimum to get by. I know that I could be a straight A student, but I lack that drive to do well in school. If you lack motivation in studying, you might be in the wrong major and you should probably take a career aptitude test with one of your school's counselors so you can see more career options.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

I used to be a motivated student, but now I'm just tired and frustrated from doing homework and exams. I've been in college for 6 years...that's too long for someone with anxiety like myself. The worst mistake I made was taking an upper level Philosophy class this semester...it's the worst class ever! I'll be graduating next semester with my bachelor degree if I don't start slack off.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Best motivation that has help me go pretty far is competition. Find someone in your class and talk to them/make friends. (I know this is hard for all of us SA here but try) 

Compete to see who has the higher grades and help each other out. Basically a win-win situation. you get a new friend and your grades go up.


----------

